# Rockler 20% off Sale (ending 2/8/2009)



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, though sales are pretty frequent, this one happens to coincide with my deciding to take the plunge on the "original Incra jig," link here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra

I purchased the full kit for $99.99. meaning that with 20% off it ended up being $20 off.

While I would still love to get the full-boat TS-LS Positioning System, this is a fabulous price point for what it offers... and should do nicely in the meantime. 

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

You will love the one you got, I and many others members have the same one..

b/4 you put the jig on the router table watch the video a time or two it's worth the time..

here's a snapshot of mind. 

=======




thistlefly said:


> Well, though sales are pretty frequent, this one happens to coincide with my deciding to take the plunge on the "original Incra jig," link here:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra
> 
> ...


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Bob... neat pics.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bob

Note the vac.pickup(s),,the Incra setup blocks most of the normal way of sucking of the chips but you can make your own very easy..  and the jig will make tons of router chips...and put them all over the floor the norm and that's makes a fun job turn into work, cleaning up the mess.. 


Bob 

If you want more snapshots on the vac pickup,so you can see how to make one just ask and I will post them..
Here's one that may burn you, I and the other members got the Incra jig for 50 bucks on sale from Rockler,,  
So to say it pays to read the forum post from time to time.. 

==



thistlefly said:


> Thanks, Bob... neat pics.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I ot one back when they had them on sale for $50 like Bj mentioned. I have only used it a couple of times so far, butit seems to do a nice job. I guess I am going to have to deck it out like Bj did. It is harder keeping up with Bj than it is the Jones's


----------

